# Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

Hi!

Ich zieh zum 1.1.2012 in eine neue Wohnung.

Ich würde falls alles mit dem neuen teich klappt meine Fische mitnehmen!

Aber da der Winter vor der Türe steht kann ich die Fische im Winter ja nicht umquartieren. 

Ich muss sie irgendwo überwintern lassen.


Ich hab mir das jetzt so vorgestellt, ich stelle in der Garage ein 1m³ IBC auf, und hänge dort meine komplette Technik dran, und mache jede woche einen Teilwasserwechsel!

Geht das so? Ich hab mir auch schon was mit Faltbecken usw. überlegt aber das wird zu teuer!



Oder habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Achso, das sind 6 Kois 20-35cm und 2 Schleierschwänze. 

Ich hätte 2x 1000l zur verfügung.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Hi,

das sollte geh'n.......... 

Wie willst du filtern? Kannst du die IBC's verbinden um mit nur einem Filter aus zukommen?


----------



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Schön das es gehen würde!  Nur leider hab ich grad erfahren das ich keinen Platz habe! Somit muss ich mir einen Teich zum Überwintern suchen :-( Man alles kacke mit dem Umzug!


Danke dennoch, vielleicht hast du ja ein paar Tipps in sachen hochteich :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=358598#post358598


----------



## rosenkranz (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

welche moeglichkeit gibts denn noch das die beiden ibcs mit einer pumpe auskommen?

ausser ich verbinde sie und benutze einen ibc als pumpenschacht und den anderen fuer den einlauf des frischwassers.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Hi,
jetzt mal abgesehen von Deinem Bau...finde erstmal eine überwinterungsmöglichkeit,
dann kannst Du beruhigter an alles ran gehen.


----------



## rosenkranz (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Ich weiss, ich bin völlig fertig, grad ist mein überwinterungsteich auch abgesprungen!

Die Zeit der überwinterung wäre ca. anfang Nov bis mitte märz. in 2 IBC fässer!


Wie bekomm ich da die Filterung der beiden Fässer hin?


----------



## MadDog (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Hast du denn gar keine Möglichkeit irgendwo (Verwandte, Freunde) einen Behälter aufzustellen? Vielleicht besteht auch die Möglichkeit bei deinem Koihändler die Fische zu überwintern?

Ich habe z.B. mir einen 2000 ltr. Behälter bei E..... ersteigert. Denn will ich als IH benutzen. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rosenkranz (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Hi!

Ich würde ja 2 IBC nehmen, ABER die riechen mir alle nach Seife oder anderen Chemikalien!

Und da sollten dann meine Kois 5 monate überwintern?


Mein Vater hat noch 2 Regenfässer, das waren wohl mal Heizöltanks, aber angeblich sollte da nie Heizöl drinne gewesen sein!

Die würde ich mit einer Pumpe betreiben, in einer isolierten Garage. Das wäre so das einzigste.

Oder ich gebe sie einem Onkel meiner Freundin solange, dieser hat auch einen Teich.


Ich habe leider keinen Platz wo ich das machen könnte, ich muss ja auch schließlich auch danach schauen!


----------



## Doc (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

rosenkranz ... ist das echt so kompliziert alles? ... da wird sich doch wohl eine Möglichkeit finden? ...


----------



## rosenkranz (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Vorübergehende Halterung im Fass?*

Ja ist es 

Leider....


----------

